# crocs, what a croc!!



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

How is it that chefs who seem to care so much about where their food is coming from, and how it is produced, what it is fed, etc. can turn around and buy a pair of clogs that has a half life of a million years. No, no, I get it, they're comfy and cheap. Convenience is king right? Yeah, in fact lets all start using disposable cutting boards, and disposable plastic cookware. in fact, I've decided to start serving plastic as food in my restaurant, I mean we better start learning to metabolize it sooner or later, because with all the short sighted purchasing choices out there, pretty soon all we will have left is plastic Thbbbhhppbht!!!!


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

hands down i find them the most comfortable shoes ever 

and if they are going to last half a million years, i plan on wearing them right to the very end

sometimes im standing for up to 12 hours a day i want to be comfortable and be able to walk out of the building at the end of the day , and these shoes help to enable my feet to still feel human at the end of a long day


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok....point taken. I wear rubber shoes, either berkenstocks or crocs 80% of the time....19% of the time nothing, 1% heels.

So, by wearring crocs we are polluting the earth.....and by wearring berkenstocks we're ?????or by having 15 pairs of mainly leather shoes in our closet we're??????

So what are you suggesting we wear? obviously barefoot will not work 100% of the time....tried it and just does not go over well with others, kinda cold in the winter too....also tends to being difficult standing all day without some cushioning.


----------



## bombayben (Aug 23, 2007)

In UK, if they find find you without the regulation 'chef's' shoes - they WILL close you down! - barefoot is a real no no - clogs are out! comfy or not


----------



## shoemaker (Sep 20, 2007)

Where I work, corporate requires oil/water slip-resistent soled "kitchen" shoes .... or words to that effect  afaik, Crocs aren't slip resistent....at least they're a no-go in our kitchen, as are most type "street shoes." I don't mind, as my feet almost never complain no matter what I'm wearing  If I had my druthers, I'd rather be wearing my Keens, but...then I'd have flour/sugar/whathaveyou on my foot and in my toes... heh


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ok....guess I better clarify.....when cooking at the farmer's market in the middle of the road I was known to go barefoot alot of the time....what can I tell you other than it felt right.

My catering business is in a securly locked building, any inspectors need to make an appt. I'm not always at the kitchen.....But if I'm working alone, which happens pretty often, I do go barefoot or wear plastic shoes.
Whatever feels good at the time.....normally crocs. 

When I'm at an event I wear shoes......at least as long as people are around.


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

I knew i would ruffle some feathers with this one, so whats so wrong w/ leather, If you take proper care of it it will last for years, reagardless of how you where them, if you doubt it I'll show you my grandfathers closet, but thats off the point, i'm talking about the future generations here, it is our duty, and obligation to do whatever we can to ensure that they will be able to live breath and eat, even if it means a little bit of discomfort for us. To be quite honest it disgusts me how soft amerikans(intentional) have become. Everything is focused on me, me, me, and convenience, half of the world hates us and we could change that completely by merely altering our consumer choices. In fact if half of the population of the u.s. bought nothing all day on the same day, it would completely alter the economy of the entire world, now imagine if all the cooks in the world changed the way they purchased. P.S. Leather is biodegradeable when not tanned with chemicals, and is also a byproduct of the demand for food, plastic just feeds the hunger and greed of the oil merchants.


----------



## tessa (Sep 9, 2007)

so the crocs that i have dont have the holes in the tops, and they are clog type , these ones are slip resistant too i dont have any problems with skidding etc

Nobody is allowed in the kitchen with open toe shoes or bare feet at all , OSH would be all over you in a heartbeat if anything like that was discovered


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

little bit of discomfort for us.

pain is individualized....

Sure there are things we as a profession can do to make an environmental difference, as with anything we pick what works for us. 
Personally, I'll shop the farmer's markets, buy and use whole animals when feasible....and it's been really feasible recently.....not drive an SUV....teach kids how to cook/buy local....BUT the line is drawn at my feet, crocs/berks are what make it possible to continue in this line of work. 

Thank you for bringing up plastic shoes and their environmental hazardness, it was not on the radar....now it is.....always good to make informed choices.

Feathers????ruffling feathers??????


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

I dont know about your kitchen shoes but i have never had a pair of kitchen shoes last over a year, I have a pair of crocs but i wont wear them in the kitchen, somthing about sharp objects falling over the counter and falling tip down on my foot just doesnt seem right. Atleast i know with my shoes i have leather by the tip and it gives me atleast a little protection. But idk i could be wrong.


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

leather should be cleaned daily,and treated/polished weekly, try it and see how much longer they last.


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

shroomgirl, would you prefer, raise a ruckus, or rouse some rabble? 
:chef:


----------



## rat (Mar 2, 2006)

Yeah those crocs are nice especially the first time you pour hot oil in all the holes they have, forbidden in my kitchen.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

1) My feet don't like rubber--or any other material that sweats, come to think of it, neither would the people that are likely to smell my feet IF I ever wore rubber shoes.

2) Been wearing orthotic inserts for close to 10 years now, Can not wear them (orthotics) in a shoe with out a back, so no clogs. Ever.

3) Not a "Ford" man, but I subscribe to H. Ford's colour policy: Any colour you like as long as it's black. 

That pretty much sums up my opinion of "Crocks"


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

ruckus is a great word rarely used these days.


----------



## enchantress (Sep 27, 2007)

For over 4 yrs now I have been wearing only Berks. 
I went to the hospital about 4yrs ago because I woke one morning after one of those crazy extra long weekends of 14-16 hr days ,( we all know them..) I couldnt walk...I have heal spurs..they said to get orthopedic inserts, well they are very costly so I thought I would try a pair of Berks.( sous told me about them)and you know, thats all I can wear now. They helped me a great deal.
Crocs are crap..and ugly to boot..muahahahahahha..

blessings everyone..


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

will wear ugly for comfort....as opposed to 30 years ago wearring strappy spike heals aka cripplers of young women.....and as a long time Arizona Purple Suede Berk wearer, they've been called ugly too.


----------



## enchantress (Sep 27, 2007)

ya, guess I don't wear Berks 'cause they are stylin by any means. Guess I just don't like slippery squishy rubber is all.
Shroom, wear your purple Berks with pride, peace man


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

hypertension much?


----------



## birdiebub (Oct 8, 2007)

shoes are the vain of my existence. being a caterer i need to get with birkenstock or mcknight somebody and have them make a running shoe that is tough enough for the kitchen and supporting enough for stairs, sidewalks and horse pastures!!!:roll:


----------



## joebot (Mar 11, 2006)

I tried them , and about slipped and cracked my ribs on a stainless steel table lol They are good to wear anywear else, just not in a kitchen ! Klogs[emoji]174[/emoji] yes!!they stick like glue.

Joe


----------



## jayme (Sep 5, 2006)

Idz- no ruffled feathers..... that is the cool thing about this forum is that (most of the time) you can state your opinion - h$#* stand on a soapbox if you want!- and it is OK. Shoes are about as personal as knives in the kitchen- everyone has their own preferance and what works best for them, and their own reasons for chosing them. If part of your reason is moral conscience, that is wonderful! I applaud you for living your beliefs, and being "green". But one person's choice does not always work for another. And sometimes the decisions aren't based on the outside world- it is me. me, me- because you are talking about a person's body and comfort level. (I used to live in Berks and Tevas- w/ socks in the winter..LOL..... but haven't worn a pair in years...)


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

..????? ok curious minds wanna know, what are you doing on the table?

slipping in crocs....seems to happen when walking on the white lines in the road when their wet....still am wondering what makes them so slick.
Other than that no slippage....no cutting off toes with knives.....no dropping equipment on feet....no pourring hot liquid on toes....
They do get dirty though, wonder if they'll go through the dishwasher.....
I've put plastic berks through but not crocs....anyone?


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

Wow didn't realize that having a conscience was a symptom of hyper tension, here I was always under the impression that I was apretty mellow yet outspoken guy, thanks for setting me straight


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Just out of curiosity ldzpapa, the uniforms that you wear, are they 100% cotton, or is there some polyester in the weave?


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

I love my Birkenstock Londons.
I tried clogs but they were too narrow, and I always felt like I was going to endo.

I have two pair of the Londons, so I can ship one off for resole while wearing the other.
These will last me until I die.


----------



## marzoli (Nov 17, 2000)

I'll have to add raise a ruckus and rouse a rabble to my freshman vocabulary list-I doubt they have heard either of them. I'm always on the lookout for cool words!
Oh, yeah, I've wondered about Crocs--so many of the elementary kids are wearing them to school-actually some of the high school kids wear them.
I'll stick with my Danskos for now. Concrete is not good for me. Birks are neat, but I just can't wear them on hard floors.


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

I see where you're going with this, the old if your not doing 100% then what are you yellin' about rational, but I've always found that argument a little futile. Trying to do the right thing is really what matters, sure my socks might have a little polyester in them, but they are not made by some foreign worker, getting paid 2 dollars a day either. All I'm trying to get at here is that we as chefs have the ability to demand change in the products we use just by flexing our purchase choice muscle. Oh yeah, and my pants are 100% cotton, it breathes best, so are most of my tee shirts, and the restaurant that I work at has moved to a closed kitchen, and we no longer coats so my uniform is at least close to 100%.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

I just recently bought a pair of crocs bistro (their kitchen workers clogs, which they teamed up with mario batali to produce) and i was not thinking, i bought them a size to big so i had to send them back. They are probly the cheapest pair of clogs out there right now for foodservice workers. Who cares what they look like, who makes them the fact is they do the job, they provide a safe surounding for your foot, noslip, oil restistant, cover your whole foot, plus meet the standards for yourself, then buy them! As long as they are safe and confortable then why not? 

Sure maybe you dont like them, its either a hit or miss, you either love crocs or hate them! its as easy as that, if you like them and need a pair of decent clogs to wear at work, whcih you can also wear them as normal footware since they are crocs and just look like clogs, then go for it, but a little tip from me, buy the size that fits. Im a 13 size shoe normaly, but im a size 12 crocs. Doesnt make sence, oh well. 

Thats my $.02


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

just a quick update, in the last two years, 23% OF THE ARCTIC CIRCLE HAS MELTED! your personal comfort isn't going to mean squat, if there is no food left to cook. Your personal choice is rapidly becoming personal comfort and convience, or survival of the human species, which is it going to be. We have very little time left to change our ways, because in the next 50 years, the population of humans is going to double again, and there is no stopping that. Food production is rapidly falling due to environmental factors, and it is time for all humanity to wake the **** up.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Next up, Solar Powered Kitchens, cooking only animals that died of natural causes, and eating with fallen branches instead of mining ore for smelting and crafting tableware.


----------



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So your saying that i shouldnt get crocs i should spend two times that amount of money for just as confortable clogs just because 23% of the arctic circle has melted and the worlds population is doubling. What i am wearing on my feet is not going to make a difference in controling that or foor pdouction rapidly falling due to environental factors. 

When you say environmental factors, are you saying this becausae crocs will last you your intire life time?


----------



## chefsean (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm staging for a local restaurant as their roadkill commis. I get to wear anything I want and camouflage and jungle boots are classics. Home Depot always has a fine collection of "cutlery". My personal knife roll has a spade and machete along with my 10" Wusthof French knife.

While I was cooking in the kitchen as third cook (potato peeler), I enjoyed cooking in steel toe chukka boots. I cooked naked for comfort, but my feet were protected against knives. (I learned a trick from my grandpappy who was a brilliant fisherman. I put lead weights on my knife handles which caused them to always fall handle-down.)

:crazy:


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

You need to calm down, and take life as it comes. You cannot change the worlds views, just because you do not like something. Do you have your strong points, maybe, but its irrelevant. And please do not take this as an attack at you ldzpapa, Im just playing devils advocate. You dont like them, some people do like them. You make risotto one way, I make it another, it is an argument that you are not going to win, nor is anybody else. Im sure you know where I am coming from.


Just remember, your is not always right, and neither is MINE. That is what makes democracy awesome. And again, you 100 percent and the right to voice your opinion, but trying to convert people to like something they dont like, or to not like something they love, 99 percent of the time, is not going to work. Think of it like this, when people from different religions come knocking on your door, trying to get you to convert, are you going to. 99 percent, no, your not.

Just remember, everybody has their own way to skin a cat.


----------



## plongeur (Aug 1, 2005)

Crocs are made from Levirex, which is "*one of the most advanced non-toxic recycable materials on the market*" - Levirex Finproject Divisione Compounds - Produce Levirex e Pvc

This does not excuse them being the ugliest things you can possibly put on your feet. They are so ugly, they should be illegal. No one would be allowed to wear them in my kitchen simply on the grounds that they'd reduce the average prettiness index so far, we'd all need paper bags on our heads.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

he's just ruffling feathers, causing a ruckus, poking the bear.....guess he felt there was a need to remind us that the choices we make affect the earth.

Just not all the choices "we" make are the same.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Yes shroomgirl, I agree, but you cannot change the world. People do what they want, and will continue doing what they want, no matter how much we like, or dislike it.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

oh ChefTorrie, I disagree....YOU can change the world.....seen it happen over and over again.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

Would you care to explain shroomgirl. Because I dont see any way how you think telling people not to wear crocs, is going to make them stop. Because it is not. For gods sake, dont we all remember when Oprah said she is going to stop people from eating ground beef. Hmmm, ya, guess that didnt last too long did it!

Just trying to get your views. 

Thanks
ChefTorrie


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Wasn't the topic "Crocs"? Lets stay on topic everyone. 

Your friendly admin.


----------



## cheftorrie (Jun 23, 2006)

I was just trying to make a comparison Nicko. My apologies.

Chef Torrie


----------



## ldzpapa (Mar 11, 2007)

I have no problem with a topic evolving into another discussion if they are both relevant. 

Cheftorrie, people change the world all the time, last year the organic food industry generated 19 billion dollars in revenue. Even Gerber and Kraft have put out organic lines, and those companies wouldn't jump on the bandwagon for no reason. The topic was consumer responsibility within the food production industry. We as chefs spend a whole lot of money and therefore have every ability to change the way the products we use are produced. I must add that I find it interesting that folks think that because I like to write with a little flair that I'm somehow angry or aggressive, actually, not so much. just enjoy a stimulating conversation.


----------



## harpua (May 4, 2005)

by Klogs - dusty
Most comfortable kitchen shoes EVER.

Has nothing to do with crocs, but I think everyone should get these.


----------



## iconoclast (Aug 8, 2007)

Fashion tips for women from a guy who knows dick about fashion.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks Icon, that was hilarious.


----------



## siklopz (Feb 20, 2014)

i don't know about you, but i have EEEE feet (that's extra extra wide).  the only other kitchen shoes that are affordable and fit me are new balance, which absorb water like a sponge and smell like the fungal colony that will soon be growing on your feet, after a week of wear.  crocs aren't the greatest, but they work for those of us with very wide feet. now if only they'd put in some arch support.


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I LOVE CROCS, just as much as Mario Batali.

I dont have 50 pairs of orange crocs, but its the footwear im usually using.

Unless i have a formal outing, or something like that i am wearing crocs.

In the kitchen i use black kitchen clogs, slip resistant, that have no holes in them, but they feel like crocs LOL.

When i leave the kitchen, i go and put on my crocs XD. I walk home with crocs.

When i go out to the cafe im wearing crocs. Out with friends its crocs XD, going to a culinary class or course im wearing crocs, and i use them with jeans, sweat pants, shorts you name it its what i wear at least 80% of the time if not more.

Mine are neon purple, but im thinking about switching the color soon enough. Regardless though the only way i wont wear rubber shoes is if im jogging, im at a wedding, fancy dinner etc...

At home its 50/50 crocs or barefoot.

I doubt me not buying crocs will save the world. People are buying leather shoes, and cars are polluting the planet daily, my crocs are the least damaging regardless XD.





  








crocs.jpg




__
kaiquekuisine


__
Feb 20, 2014








If im well dressed or its freezing cold outside i may not wear them, but its still tempting to put them on.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

This thread is like, 7 years old guys. There needs to be an archive section or some other way to not have this happen all the time.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Why, what does it affect?


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I obviously knew it was 7 years old lol. I looked at the date. 

But i wanted to express myself, over having to make a completely new and unneeded thread lol. 

Maybe Slikopz wanted to do the same...


----------



## billpitcher (Oct 8, 2012)

Since this thread has been brought back to life ...

Sketchers now makes something like the Crocs bistro-style. I grabbed a pair for $20 or so when my daughter bought a pair of shoes during their buy-one-get-one-half-priced deal, and I'm sold. Tighter-fitting than the Crocs, and less clumsy looking, too. For cheap shoes, I'm sold.


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

Crocs makes a closed toe chef clog, non slip, comfortable. Only knock is the rubber nubs inside. I assume they're for massaging purposes, but they eat socks. Best to buy a set of insoles.

So, a Croc with no holes, designed for the kitchen.

Everybody wins.


----------



## siklopz (Feb 20, 2014)

i think i was sold when a "platter", the largest plate in our kitchen (maybe 12" X 18", and weighing a few pounds), fell from around six feet, edge-on onto my foot.  i was a little sore, but the expected broken foot didn't happen.  both my foot and the plate survived, bruised but intact.


----------

